# Hobbits attack U.S. Senator!



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 29, 2006)

*Hobbit Fans Unleash Geek Fury on Rick Santorum*

Yesterday, Sen. Rick Santorum tried to explain the war in Iraq by drawing an analogy to the _Lord of the Rings:_ "As the hobbits are going up Mount Doom, the Eye of Mordor is being drawn somewhere else.... It's being drawn to Iraq and it's not being drawn to the U.S. You know what? I want to keep it on Iraq. I don't want the Eye to come back here to the United States."

Really, Santorum should have known better. By invoking _LOTR,_ he was inviting the scrutiny of hordes of Tolkien fans, who, sure enough, are unleashing their fantasy-lit fury on him. First off...

Complete story here!

Barley


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2006)

> the Eye of Mordor is being drawn somewhere else.... It's being drawn to Iraq and it's not being drawn to the U.S.


 
Which makes United States Mount Doom.

Hmmm. Maybe he should rethink his analogy?


----------



## Alcuin (Oct 30, 2006)

I don’t know. Those could be orcs attacking the junior senator from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 30, 2006)

"Barbarism is the natural state of humankind. Civilization is unnatural. It is a whim of circumstance. And barbarism will always ultimately triumph." —Robert E. Howard.

This is a _very interesting statement!_ Who's Bob Howard, anyway? What's his claim to fame?

I would say that a tended garden is unnatural as well, using Howard's definition, but which would you rather have, that or weeds — or barbarism? On the other hand, Man cannot do but what is natural for him to do, including his tendency to form civilizations — and gardens.

Barley


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, if you want to talk about the signature...

Robert E. Howard was a prolific writer during the 1930s, publishing over a hundred short stories and two novels before he commited suicide (shortly after his mother's death). He was closely associated with H.P. Lovecraft, and they often sent letters to each other. He created many characters: Cormac mac Art, Bran Mac Morn, Solomon Kane, Kull--but his most famous was, of course, Conan the barbarian. My signature's from a Conan story called _Beyond the Black River_. 

I'm sure most people wouldn't believe you could pull an interesting philisophical statement from a story about Conan, but I think I just proved it, eh?

(I am not in any way, shape, or form an anarchist. I just liked the quote. )


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 30, 2006)

it's a government cover up. LOTR wasn't a fiction, it was channeled by the Valar through Tolkien and Santorum accidentally let something leak. Mount doom is in Iraq.




P.S. I call it the Church of Tolkienology, join today!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 31, 2006)

Mike said:


> Well, if you want to talk about the signature...
> 
> Robert E. Howard was a prolific writer during the 1930s, publishing over a hundred short stories and two novels before he commited suicide (shortly after his mother's death). He was closely associated with H.P. Lovecraft, and they often sent letters to each other. He created many characters: Cormac mac Art, Bran Mac Morn, Solomon Kane, Kull--but his most famous was, of course, Conan the barbarian. My signature's from a Conan story called _Beyond the Black River_.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! If he hobnobbed with pals like dark/dysfunctional Lovecraft (who wrote some pipperoos!), it doesn't surprise me that he also had a mindset that somehow led him to suicide (especially after his mom died, poor fellow). Your quote from him is a VERY bleak statement. 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh beautiful...

I can't believe he had the balls to do that...what was he thinking?!







PS....I'm back...again.


----------



## Mike (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you speak of Rick Santorum or Robert E. Howard?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 3, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> Oh beautiful...
> 
> I can't believe he had the balls to do that...what was he thinking?!



Of all the things it takes to commit suicide, "balls" (or ovaries for that matter) is not one of them.

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh Barley, you are so stiff. But we love you anyway...God knows why!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 6, 2006)

he doesnt even reference it right! it's not the eye of Mordor, it's the eye of Sauron, Mordor isn't a living person, in fact it's very much dead haha so now Mr. Santorum must face the penalty of Merry and Pippin throwing stones at him!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 7, 2006)

In any case, to paraphrase Gandalf in PJ's FOTR: "VOTE, you fools!"

Barley


----------

